
Phones vulnerable to location tracking even when GPS services off - sizzle
https://www.princeton.edu/news/2017/11/29/phones-vulnerable-location-tracking-even-when-gps-services
======
bob_theslob646
>The app, called PinMe, mines information already stored on smartphones that —
unlike GPS — doesn’t require permission for access. When computed along with
publicly available maps and weather reports, this data can help identify if a
person is traveling by foot, car, train or airplane, and chart their route of
travel.

First off it would have to get approved in order to operate in the App
Store(s).

Please correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think what they're doing is novel
at all.

~~~
sizzle
What about an Android version?

